# Fall Steelhead



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

Without naming any streams, do the tributaries flowing into Big Bay de Noc have a fishable fall steelhead run?

Normally deer camp is near the Two Heart, and I end up steelheading more that hunting. This year we are in Delta county, and I am wondering if I should bring my gear or just concentrate on hunting.

Or if anyone has a name or number of some local B&T shops I can make some phone calls.

Thank you


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

In my experience it's not worth the time unless you just like being outside holding a fishing pole. I ususally drive 50 minutes and out of Delta county to catch fish when I'm there. Schoolcraft and Marquette counties.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Concentrate on hunting there will be loads of time to fish steelhead. I hunt two weeks but fish steelhead 50 weeks. Good Luck whatever you decide upon


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have heard water levels are real low too. I work out of state right now but am returning for a whole week tomorrow. I may instead try some Alger county streams. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> Concentrate on hunting there will be loads of time to fish steelhead. I hunt two weeks but fish steelhead 50 weeks. Good Luck whatever you decide upon


 ya that and water isnt all that low just a little less than normal


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am with you, I just got orders from the Mrs. that I had to cook the turkey tomorrow and cannot go hunting. Dinner is at 4:00 pm so as soon as I finish that piece of pumpkin pie I am off to deer camp. She did not say anything that I could not go steelhead fishing in the morning though.:lol::lol::lol: Guess where I am going... I will have the 270 in my car just in case, I decide to take a break from fishing.


----------

